# Hairy holly



## William Tanner (Aug 10, 2019)

We had a guest at our woodturning club today. She is a superb ambassador for the woodturning community. She gave me this piece of holly, which is about 4 inches in diameter and about 20 inches long. The tree was harvested in May in Western Washington. I have one other piece and it came from Mike1950 several years ago. I’ve not seen a holly tree in our region and consider myself fortunate to have this piece. If it was dry I would get busy on some boxes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2019)

Congrats! Can't figure out why Holly is so darn rare! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2019)

lot of it grows on coast. slow growing here. I have one- after 15 yrs- large bush.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 11, 2019)

Holly is everywhere around here. Like Mike said it is a very slow growing tree so don’t get real big though I have seen some really big old trees around. I have a number of them on my place and have harvested a couple over the years.this is a piece I’ve had in the shop for a couple years now. Just went out and took pic of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dmcoffman (Aug 11, 2019)

It's becoming more popular in custom 1911 grips with bans on ivory it produces an economical and similar appearance. I recently bought a pair off the internet that turned out less than expected build quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone and thanks Steve for taking the time to take the photo. I have a new awareness for holly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 16, 2019)

Dmcoffman said:


> It's becoming more popular in custom 1911 grips with bans on ivory it produces an economical and similar appearance. I recently bought a pair off the internet that turned out less than expected build quality.



Here are a couple of sets of 1911 grips I made from holly a few years ago. Sold once set and have the other set on my 1911. 

-jason

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 16, 2019)

The trouble with holly is that it turns a bluish gray color if it's not dried shortly after cutting. You probably should not try to keep it in log form unless you like gray holly. http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Drying_Holly.html discusses this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (Aug 16, 2019)

tocws2002 said:


> Here are a couple of sets of 1911 grips I made from holly a few years ago. Sold once set and have the other set on my 1911.
> 
> -jason
> 
> View attachment 170298 View attachment 170299 View attachment 170300 View attachment 170301 View attachment 170302



Those look nice! I bought a pair recently but was disappointed the person that made them took the width down to much and frame coverage wasn't what it should be. Considered making my own but seem to never finish a project before several more materialize. Thanks for showing, whetted my appetite again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

